# NGD + Fail Schecter Blackjack ATX



## D-EJ915 (Jun 30, 2008)

read this: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...prospective-current-blackjack-atx-owners.html

Got this thing today, plugged it in and what the fuck low output. So I open up the battery box thing, holy shit battery almost melts my face off, figure it was just hot from the truck so I pop in a new one. Same thing happens...hmm

so I check out the wiring and notice the tone pot is wired backward from wherever else I'd seen so I rewire it.







^how it was

anyway batteries don't explode now (I put it back to normal in case I have to send it back) but the low output still continues. I can "hear" the battery when I touch it to the connector but it doesn't sound any different with it attached or disconnected.

Anyway, the neck feels kinda like the one on my H-207. Access isn't as good but the frets are bigger. The frets are alright, they are like, slightly crowned I guess but I didn't expect much.

I also noticed on somebody else's guitar that (maybe it was dark-knights I dunno) that the tuners were not centered on the headstock, well same problem with this one although they're the opposite direction.






this is it with my H-207 aka the god machine







Update July 2...pickup situation is fixed, goin tomorrow to get it fixed up =3

Here are some pics I took today






























































































And last but not least...Schecter's finishing problems rear their ugly head again  I don't think I've ever seen a Schecter without some kind of finish issue. I scrutinize these fucking guitars


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesting... I've never heard of this "uncentered tuner" issue before.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 30, 2008)

here's a pic of the one Jeff had





and this is dark-knights


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow... quality control much?

Is this just a recent thing...?


----------



## Used666 (Jun 30, 2008)

Ya seriously thats an issue that should be addressed.....


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

The god machine?


----------



## Celiak (Jun 30, 2008)

I had problems with my Loomis this year too, the frets were completely uncrowned, flat, and sharp. I had to send it back and the next one was good though.

I've noticed a lot of them have the incomplete crowning that you have talked about as well. I've never seen the offset tuners though.

They have been having a lot of quality control issues this year it seems.


----------



## raisingfear101 (Jul 1, 2008)

the tuners arent supposed to be like that?

edit: wait lol i see it now


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 1, 2008)

Meh, mine(older C7) is like Dark-knight's, doesn't bother me as I'm not staring at the headstock. 

I don't see why the tone control should mess with the battery, unless it was creating a short... Check the jack, your no power issue might be a ground thing.


----------



## Lankles (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, looks like 2008 is the year Schecter completely pack it in. 

*headdesk*


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jul 1, 2008)

That sucks, I've gotten a couple schecters with minor issues...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah there's definitely a short somewhere.


----------



## yevetz (Jul 1, 2008)

Schecter FTW!!!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 1, 2008)

I never noticed that tuner thing in my guitar. Thanks a lot! Now I am going to be all conscious about it.



D-EJ915 said:


> here's a pic of the one Jeff had
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Loomis is actually drilled pretty similar (I think). Maybe its supposed to be like that, or maybe it looks better on the loomis because there isn't the binding.


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 2, 2008)

That's just the way the headstock is designed - not all headstocks have straight string pull.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you notice though, they're not uniform headstock to headstock. 

I really hope Schecters QC doesn't go to shit...


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 2, 2008)

Now I am paranoid.... 




My old hellraiser...




And the Loomis..


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 2, 2008)

Sucks.

The stripes in the neck on my Schecter bass are crooked. Now that's fucking annoying.


----------



## tie my rope (Jul 2, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Sucks.
> 
> The stripes in the neck on my Schecter bass are crooked. Now that's fucking annoying.



yeah now thats more annoing than some wonky tuners. only thing is on my loomis is between 12 - 22 on the fretts theyve cut into the binding a tiny bit, hardly noticeable but its there, from where they werent carefull leveling/crowning off the frets.


----------



## musicman2879 (Jul 2, 2008)

see now you all got me paranoid.... I ordered a White C7 Hellraiser with a Floyd. Supposed to be here in a week or two. Its been 5 months.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 2, 2008)

Does a tiny alignment problem like that really annoy you? How often do you look that closely to the head stock hah


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2008)

PetrucciVai said:


> Does a tiny alignment problem like that really annoy you? How often do you look that closely to the head stock hah


does to me  if I hadn't seen it before I would have never noticed. I don't really care, I called the guy up and this pickup problem is gonna be fixed


----------



## cyril v (Jul 2, 2008)

holy crap., never noticed it before because i guess i was too busy checking out the rest of the guitar... looks as if they're just randomly drilling holes whereever the drill lands. none of those are drilled the same at all.



> Does a tiny alignment problem like that really annoy you? How often do you look that closely to the head stock hah



well, it's a quality control thing... many other companies would sell them as b-stock. you can go to their site and see the guitars and know that the way these tuners are placed is not intentional.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not following the tuner issue; is it that the tuner shaft lol is not perpendicular to the headstock?


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh yea, quality control. That's a good point... The tuners I don't think is necessarily that big of a deal but the pickup thing would piss me off too, that shouldve been tested before the guitar was shipped out.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I'm not following the tuner issue; is it that the tuner shaft lol is not perpendicular to the headstock?



dito, i see no issue what so ever. I dont know what you guys are talking about with the "crooked" tuners. Some of you keep saying it looks like they randomly drilled the tuner holes, and others mentioned crooked tuners. I'm not sure you all are even refering to the same problems


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Jul 2, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> dito, i see no issue what so ever. I dont know what you guys are talking about with the "crooked" tuners. Some of you keep saying it looks like they randomly drilled the tuner holes, and others mentioned crooked tuners. I'm not sure you all are even refering to the same problems


 maybe it's like one of those hidden pictures in the Mad magazines where you have to cut it out and fold on the lines then it says a dirty word or something...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 2, 2008)

^ yea, thats kinda what i'm thinking


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2008)

no, on some the tuners are over/close to the binding on one side and on others the opposite side, just weird is all.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 2, 2008)

i can see what you mean a bit. I would assume they have a template or something they just fit on the head to drill the holes, but if they start to put them out of a straight line of each other, they might look really really fucking crooked and goofy. And your strings might look crazily uneven when its going from the nut to the tuners. That would be my best guess why


----------



## Celiak (Jul 2, 2008)

I love Schecter and they do make some great guitars. However, never buy one without inspecting and playing it first because there are some really shity ones floating around the bowl.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 2, 2008)

updated with 24 new pics!


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 2, 2008)

I have no idea what the fuck have happened to schecter this year. But that is just really really bad, considering how much that guitar costs.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 2, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Schecter FTW!!!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 2, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I have no idea what the fuck have happened to schecter this year. But that is just really really bad, considering how much that guitar costs.



My first loomis i got had issues, but it was an 07. I called schecter, and they shipped me a new one ASAP. the whole process took less than 2 weeks. I sent the guitar to them on a Monday, they got it Wednesday and shipped a new one Wednesday, and i got the new one the following Monday, with an 08 serial #. Its actually one of the best guitars i've ever played. every time i pick it up, i'm like "God DAMN". 

I think a lot of the issue with schecter is they're jsut becoming bigger and more prominent, and of course with the increase of instruments going out, you're gonna get a few more fuckity ones out there. That doesnt bother me too much, cause i know if i got one, schecter would bust their ass to make things right.


----------



## kmanick (Jul 2, 2008)

the Loomis I had was awesome, I don't there wa sone thing wrong or "off" with it at all.
Bobby has it now , he can chime in, but I scrutinize my guitars pretty closely.
My Hellraiser 7 was another story, brand new it needed a fret level and nut work.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 2, 2008)

Makes me miss my C-1 Elite.  Very nice! Those guitars looks so classy and I bet it plays nice. Looks awesome next to the Ltd too. Nice score!


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 2, 2008)

kmanick said:


> the Loomis I had was awesome, I don't there wa sone thing wrong or "off" with it at all.
> Bobby has it now , he can chime in, but I scrutinize my guitars pretty closely.
> My Hellraiser 7 was another story, brand new it needed a fret level and nut work.



Yeah, it's prettymuch perfect.


----------



## Lankles (Jul 2, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Schecter FTW!!!



My Schecters, very much FTW. 

Not keen on buying a third Schecter 7 though, not at this rate.


----------



## Brord (Jul 3, 2008)

How does the schecter compare to the viper 407?


----------



## Benzesp (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude that headstock is unacceptable. Please say you are sending it back.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 3, 2008)

nah I'm keeping it. It stays in tune well so aside from the strings being pulled toward the right there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Heeboja (Jul 3, 2008)

I would've sent it back. I'm too keen on cosmetics. 

Hope they get those problems done with. I'm buying a Loomis this month. Hope it doesn't have those problems.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 3, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> I would've sent it back. I'm too keen on cosmetics.
> 
> Hope they get those problems done with. I'm buying a Loomis this month. Hope it doesn't have those problems.



Either that or try to talk them down on the price, if they didn't want to i'd get it replaced. IMO you should get exactly what you pay for... besides that though, the guitar looks killer.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 4, 2008)

I switched the neck and bridge pickups and like it a lot more now 

and I recorded clips: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...et-duncan-designed-you-say-why-yes-clips.html


----------



## Lankles (Jul 5, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> I would've sent it back. I'm too keen on cosmetics.
> 
> Hope they get those problems done with. I'm buying a Loomis this month. Hope it doesn't have those problems.



The Loomis doesn't have headstock binding, so if they are a mm or two out of alignment like most of the others here you won't notice. 
It's the electronics and frets issues that are of real concern here.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 5, 2008)

Wah? The Loomis very much does have a bound headstock, it just doesn't have the purfling like the Hellraizer or the stacked binding like a Blackjack and ATX.

Black stuff = Looks like binding to me. 



DarkKnight369 said:


>


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone else find it ironic, isnt ESP and Schecters made from the same place? I swear there was a connection of some sort between the two companies. 

You have to admit despite all its flaws, the Schecter looks MUCH sexier than that ugly M-207


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jul 22, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I switched the neck and bridge pickups and like it a lot more now
> 
> and I recorded clips: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...et-duncan-designed-you-say-why-yes-clips.html



I was debating that, but I love the current combination in mine. I think I will get dual blackout neck p'ups for my Loomis though.


----------

